# MEK and Methylene Chloride to remove vinyl



## lonestargraphic (Sep 5, 2008)

I understand that Methylene chloride can be used to remove vinyl that has been heat pressed on a shirt. Now my question is is MEK and methylene chloride close to the same thing or will the MEK have the same affect and remove the vinyl from the shirt? I can find MEK at local hardware stores but not methylene chloride.Thanks


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

lonestargraphic said:


> I understand that Methylene chloride can be used to remove vinyl that has been heat pressed on a shirt. Now my question is is MEK and methylene chloride close to the same thing or will the MEK have the same affect and remove the vinyl from the shirt? I can find MEK at local hardware stores but not methylene chloride.Thanks


Methylene chloride is super nasty stuff. Usually found as a component of paint strippers. More info here... ATSDR - ToxFAQs™: Methylene Chloride

Some here have recommended acetone which is available at HomeDepot.


----------



## lonestargraphic (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. So plain acetone will remove vinyl from a shirt?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t15778.html

Looks like MC is your chemical. You can buy it from chemical companies. I would try locally first and only mail order if you need to. 

One problem with acetone is that it evaporates rapidly, you can add xylene to slow the evaporation.


----------



## tnhottie025 (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you know the name of a product that contains that?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Stahls has it


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

we use a heat gun


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

we give it a quick press to warm it up and then nail varnish remover on a tissue enough to soak it for 2 minutes. After picking an edge with a finger nail (not the weeding tool) it usually peels off in large bits.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Heat gun, Methylene Chloride is horrible, plus it shouldn't be used as it's being banned under the Montreal Protocol because of the environmental problems.
MEK is a slower evaporating version of acetone.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

MEk can be used to remove vinyl.

MEK is used by professional paint shops and painters to thin acrylics and lacquers because it is highly volatile solvent that evaporates quickly.

It is a strong solvent and degreaser. It is used for dissolving resins and adhesives and removing old finishes and contact cement. also used for cleaning fibreglass repair tools.


----------

